# Todo sobre power mosfet follower



## diegomj1973 (Feb 27, 2011)

Propongo a todos los interesados en estas atípicas configuraciones a compartir y plasmar información y debates, como así también dejar asentados los lineamientos generales de diseño e implementación práctica.

Como puntos de interés les propongo inicialmente considerar:
- Tipos de mosfet utilizados y las ventajas e inconvenientes de cada uno.
- Cargas activas y pasivas y su influencia en la performance general del circuito.
- Componentes pasivos utilizados y su influencia en la perfomance general del circuito.
- Influencia de niveles de tension y corriente en la perfomance general del circuito.
- PSRR y formas de mejorarla.
- Respuesta en frecuencia.
- Estabilidad.
- Eficiencia.
- Fuentes de alimentación y filtros (RC, CRC, LC, CLC, multiplicadores de capacitancia, giradores, etc.) y su influencia en la performance general del circuito.
- Acople de entrada y salida (con y sin condensadores).
- Oscilaciones y sus curas.
- Resistencias stopper.
- Respuesta temporal.
- Últimas noticias y estado actual de desarrollo en la comunidad DIY.
- Propuestas de consultores y referentes en el tema.

Y todo lo que aquí no propongo y uds. consideran de interés.

Primeramente, les acerco una nota de aplicación de FAIRCHILD SEMICONDUCTOR del 2 de Noviembre de 1999 sobre todo lo básico de mosfet.

Luego, les acerco algunos circuitos existentes en la comunidad DIY propuestos por personajes como Pavel Macura y P. L. Taylor. Hay muchos más como Andrea Ciuffoli, Greg J. Szekeres, etc.

Algunos circuitos más propuestos por Andrea Ciuffoli y Pavel Macura.

Un documento sobre fuentes de corriente constante de alta performance que pueden operar también como cargas activas. Está mayormente orientado a aplicaciones en circuitos a válvulas, pero puede aplicarse tranquilamente en circuitos a mosfets u otros elementos activos como los bjts.

Finalmente un documento que trata sobre ruido en mosfet.

Espero les resulte de interés.

Gracias

Hay un interesante documento sobre la performance frecuencial de distintas fuentes de corriente constante. El autor propone distintas opciones de alta performance para audio.

PD: Les comento que he implementado en la práctica una configuración en Drain Común y me ha dado muchas satisfacciones en cuanto a su gran desempeño sonoro.

Acá va otro documento interesante de Erno Borbely.


----------



## petilakov (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola! yo estoy por probar una versión estereofónica de un Mosfet Power Follower publicado por Rod Elliott  en http://sound.westhost.com/project83.htm
El circuito que monte es: Figure 4 - Direct Coupled Power Follower Using MOSFET Current Source
La pregunta que me surge es ¿Este amplificador necesita de una fuente de alimentación regulada? (Digo por ser clase "A") o funciona bien con un puente de diodos y un capacitor de 5600uF?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 6, 2011)

petilakov dijo:


> Hola! yo estoy por probar una versión estereofónica de un Mosfet Power Follower publicado por Rod Elliott  en http://sound.westhost.com/project83.htm
> El circuito que monte es: Figure 4 - Direct Coupled Power Follower Using MOSFET Current Source
> La pregunta que me surge es ¿Este amplificador necesita de una fuente de alimentación regulada? (Digo por ser clase "A") o funciona bien con un puente de diodos y un capacitor de 5600uF?



Hola:

Una fuente de alimentación con filtro a capacitor de 5600uF solamente, como mencionás, te va a dar un ripple pico a pico de 2,82V aproximadamente para una corriente de carga de 2,2A (como tu diseño). Como el rechazo de ripple del buffer no es muy alto, muy probablemente se pueda oir el ronquido de la fuente de alimentación en la salida del buffer, principalmente si usás parlantes sensibles. No tengo ahora a mano el valor de rechazo de fuente del buffer que armé pero si te fijas en mis posts está y no difiere mucho del tuyo ya que simulé varios y todos estaban más o menos iguales (alrededor de 60 dB o incluso un poco menos). Con esto fijate que si tenés 2,82V pico a pico en la línea de alimentación, probablemente vayas a tener alrededor de 2,82mV pico a pico en la salida, con lo que sobre una carga de 8 ohmios produce alrededor de 1 mW pico a pico de ruido solamente debido al ripple de alimentación. Tené presente que, por ejemplo, a los auriculares se les excita con muy poquita potencia (del orden de unos pocos mW, similar a lo que podés tener a la salida de tu buffer con ese filtrado solo de 5600uF) y a veces suele oirse fácilmente cuando escuchás a alguien que los tiene puestos. Si duplicás esa capacidad a 2x5600uF estarías reduciendo aprox. a la mitad la tensión de ripple (1,41Vpp) con lo que mejoraría en 12dB el ronquido (0,25mWpp). Incluso fijate que dí la forma de aumentar el PSRR de mi diseño y muy probablemente lo puedas implementar también en el tuyo. Fijate en el tema "Amplificador clase A 10W" a partir del post número 47 en adelante.

Cualquier cosa, a tu disposición.

Diego

PD: en lo personal lo armaría con fuente regulada, pero fijate que en tu diseño tenés 40V! y no hay muchos reguladores integrados que lleguen fácilmente a esa tensión de salida. Es probable que tengas que diseñar algún regulador discreto que aumente el PSRR. Podés probar con reguladores Cascodos que pueden dar muy buena respuesta en frecuencia de su impedancia de salida. En mi diseño, empleé por rama unos 4 x 4700uF + regulador fijo para una corriente de 0,5A y debo admitir que si bien puede verse excesivos, el silencio que produce en la salida es impecable. Lamentablemente, en diseños que operen en "clase A" hay que convencerse de maximizar todo el filtrado y la robustez de los trafos, por eso sus altos costos. Una pregunta: vas a utilizar el DoZ como previo?.
Pronto voy a presentar mi último diseño de amplificador en clase A de 2 etapas, en poco tiempo voy a disponer de todos los materiales para armarlo. Mañana me culminan los 4 trafos de 240VA cada uno, todos para dos bloques mono (13W+13W).


----------



## petilakov (Jun 7, 2011)

Arme una version stereo tal y como lo recomienda Rod Elliott, con la version modificada del DoZ que aparece en esa misma pagina. En cuanto a la alimentacion, estoy usando un trafo de 25+25 200VA, le arme un puentecito con diodos de 6 amperes (Elliott recominenda 35!!!) y dos electroliticos de 5600uF.
Los mosfet que estoy usando son los IRFP250N.
Me estan faltando buenos disipadores para hacer una prueba de sonido exhaustiva por el momento.
Igual pienso armar el multiplicador de capacidad para la alimentacion.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 7, 2011)

petilakov dijo:


> Arme una version stereo tal y como lo recomienda Rod Elliott, con la version modificada del DoZ que aparece en esa misma pagina. En cuanto a la alimentacion, estoy usando un trafo de 25+25 200VA, le arme un puentecito con diodos de 6 amperes (Elliott recominenda 35!!!) y dos electroliticos de 5600uF.
> Los mosfet que estoy usando son los IRFP250N.
> Me estan faltando buenos disipadores para hacer una prueba de sonido exhaustiva por el momento.
> Igual pienso armar el multiplicador de capacidad para la alimentacion.



Si lo probaste, comentame como es el ronquido de fondo con ese filtrado. ¿Llega a ser audible?. ¿Podés subir alguna audición en youtube?.
¿El multiplicador lo pensás implementar para reducir algún ronquido de fondo que se esté dando con el actual filtrado o alguna otra causa?.
¿Lo estás usando en 2,2A?. De ser así, creo personalmente que los diodos del puente pueden estar muy al límite o incluso excedidos en su capacidad (no así en su valor medio de corriente).
Los disipadores tienen que ser muy grosos (menos de 0,25 grados sobre vatio) si le sacás unos 17W por canal y en 40V. En tu caso debés estar en torno a unos 35V de alimentación y unos 77W disipados por canal, si la corriente es de 2,2A.

Una sugerencia: en la fuente de corriente constante que hace de carga activa del mosfet IRFP250N (emulada con otro mosfet que intuyo deber ser otro IRFP250N) conviene hacer un bootstrap ya que mejora la limpieza de sonido de fondo. Se implementa partiendo en dos mitades iguales el valor de la resistencia de colector del pequeño transistor que controla al mosfet inferior (la CCS o fuente de corriente constante). Esas dos mitades te quedan en serie. Luego, de la unión de esas dos mitades se conecta un condensador de valor importante (220uF o incluso bastante más) a 0V. Con eso el PSRR de esa CCS mejora muchísimo y puede notarse cambios. Comentame si lo implementás.

Saludos y comentame más de tu diseño.


----------



## petilakov (Jun 18, 2011)

Diego: Disculpa la demora pero tuve que ausentarme de la ciudad por motivos laborales. 
El ronquido de fondo es audible apenas, pero audible, motivo por en que deseo probar el multiplicador. Lo probé con UN solo canal en 2A y durante cortos periodos por la falta de buenos disipadores. Estoy probando con los disipadores de microprocesadores porque por acá no se consigue otra cosa... Tengo algunos para slot 1 y otros para socket "A".
Con respecto a la alimentación voy a cambiar el puente de diodos por un KBU810 por canal... ¿ Creerías que con un puente de 8A por  canal sera suficiente? e implementar un multiplicador por canal también junto con la modificación que me sugeriste en la fuente de corriente.
También quiero probar la posibilidad de eliminar el capacitor de salida del circuito aprovechando la toma media del transformador de alimentación. Al menos en la simulación parece funcionar. 
Cuando tenga algun resultado, lo compartire por estos lados.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hola:
El tema de los disipadores acá en Argentina es todo un tema!. No se consiguen grandes disipadores y para colmo cuando los tiene algún comercio te los quieren cobrar locuras. Para que te dés una idea: conseguí dos ZD-08 de 15 cm y otros dos ZD-08 de 20 cm de largo y los pagué en total $550 (un verdadero afano y a cara descubierta!), pero como yo ya estaba en el baile (y no podía dejar a medio terminar el ampli) los terminé comprando en GB Ingeniería Electrónica de Rosario porque no se conseguía otra cosa. Para colmo me son chicos para lo que yo preciso. Tienen 1,55 grados/vatio y 1,35 grados/vatio respectivamente.
Algo que probé es no usar micas y sumergir parte del disipador en agua y la verdad que cambia mucho e incluso hice pruebas durante 3 horas a 30W por disipador y apenas llegaron a 35 grados más o menos con temperatura ambiente de 18 grados!. Es una locura pero funciona. Tengo que probar con aceite refrigerante para saber si es igual de efectivo e incluso como no es conductor de la electricidad puedo sumergir todo el disipador en aceite y creo que puede ser incluso más efectivo. La cuba debe ser buena conductora del calor. Yo probé con TUPPERs por que es lo que disponía a mano!!!. Mi esposa casi me mata!!!.
El puente de 8A está mejor que el de 6A pero si no lo compraste aún te sugeriría de al menos 15A (MB1510, tipo mesa). Yo los utilizo en mi último diseño a 1A y a 64Vcc y la verdad que alcanzan a entibiar (40 grados más o menos).
El capacitor lo podés eliminar tranquilamente alimentando el buffer en forma simétrica y ajustando 0V en la salida al parlante (así yo lo uso). No analicé si al previo DoZ se le puede hacer lo mismo, es decir, alimentar en forma simétrica.
Algo que vengo implementando, producto de pruebas y análisis que hice, en los últimos tres diseños (un buffer a mosfet single ended, un clase A 3 etapas a mosfet single ended y por último un clase A 2 etapas a mosfet single ended) y que funciona de maravillas para el ruido de fondo es usar para la alimentación 4 trafos de salida simple + 4 puentes para solo dos canales de amplificación (en lugar de un sólo clásico trafo con punto medio). El ronquido de fondo no se escucha bajo ningún aspecto (creeme que es así como te lo digo). Es una solución muy cara pero supera muchísimo a incluso las configuraciones doble mono, que son muy conocidas y difundidas en el mundo DIY.
Este fin de semana armé un canal del ampli que te había comentado y la verdad que superó todas mis espectativas. Después subo toda la data.

Saludos


----------



## Project16 (May 10, 2014)

Hola a todos!

He encontrado en Internet este esquema y haciendo que este amplificador estoy muy interesado.
He buscado información y he encontrado nada para resolver mi problema porque la simulación es una locura.
No puede encontrar un error en mi simulación!
Me puede ayudar y decirme lo que está mal?

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2014)

Como para empezar:
Estás cortocircuitando la fuente de alimentación "*Alterna*" con un capacitor electrolítico de 3300uF


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Como para empezar:
> Estás cortocircuitando la fuente de alimentación "*Alterna*" con un capacitor electrolítico de 3300uF


  
La fuente está bien... el cap de 3300uF es el filtro luego de los diodos...

Pero creo que hay formas mas sencillas de hacer un calefactor eléctrico...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> La fuente está bien... el cap de 3300uF es el filtro luego de los diodos...
> 
> Pero creo que hay formas mas sencillas de hacer un calefactor eléctrico...



Eso en el diagrama, en la simulación


----------



## Project16 (May 10, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Como para empezar:
> Estás cortocircuitando la fuente de alimentación "*Alterna*" con un capacitor electrolítico de 3300uF


Me siento estúpido! 

Muchas gracias, es mejor!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2014)

Igualmente, no te hagas ilusiones, intenté hacer la simulación obviando esto y tampoco funciona.

Cuando tenga un rato libre me fijo el porque de esto.

El circuito es muy tradicional, funciona bien y es amado por "Los Audiófilos" un clase "A" Seguidor.
Pero como te comenta el Dr.Z es ideal para climas muy fríos, ya que calienta como una estufa.


*Edit:*

Simulación "Funcional" del Seguidor en clase "A" (Multisim *13*)


----------



## Project16 (May 11, 2014)

Gracias FOGONAZO por la simulación.

El esquema original hay un poco de "tierra virtual", y hay una ventaja sobre su esquema?

PS: Yo uso un traductor en línea!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2014)

Project16 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias FOGONAZO por la simulación.
> 
> El esquema original hay un poco de "tierra virtual", y hay una ventaja sobre su esquema?
> 
> PS: Yo uso un traductor en línea!



No es "Tierra virtual", es la polarización de los MOSFET para conseguir una tensión Vcc/2 a la salida y consecuentemente la mayor excursión de tensión en la salida.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 11, 2014)

¡¡¡¡¡ Aviso a navegantes ¡¡¡¡¡ En la nota "Atención" del propio esquema dice que NO tiene ganancia en tensión por lo que hay que atacarlo con 15 V y menos de 300 ohmnios de impedancia. Aconseja un previo valvular o el de Nelson Pass. Tener ésto también en cuenta a la hora de las simulaciones.
Un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 13, 2014)

Es un circuito muy sencillo, con implementaciones muy bien pensadas (por ejemplo: la bastante baja capacidad de filtrado global seguida por un multiplicador de capacitancias; la novedosa conexión del parlante respecto de la carga activa para drenar verdadera corriente constante de la fuente de alimentación; la simple y bastante efectiva implementación del multiplicador en base a un solo mosfet; etc.), aunque bastante ineficiente. Se obtiene muy buena linealidad por polarizar con altas corrientes al elemento de paso (en este caso, un mosfet en lugar de un BJT). Se podría mejorar aún más el PSRR si particionamos la resistencia de 2k2 1 W en dos de 1k1 1/2 W cada una y, del mismo punto de unión de esas dos resistencias tomamos un extremo del condensador de filtrado de 470 uF (el otro extremo del condensador queda como está en el esquema original). Hay que excitarlos con fuentes de señal de baja impedancia de salida, atendiendo siempre a la capacidad parásita vista hacia la entrada del mosfet empleado (es recomendable emplear mosfets con baja capacidad parásita de entrada). No tiene ganancia en tensión, por lo que hay que tenerlo presente (aunque puede utilizarse para excitarlo un reproductor de CD para obtener aprox. 1 W sobre 4 ohmios, aunque hay que analizar como queda su respuesta en frecuencia, por lo antes mencionado). Si se excita con un reproductor de CD, la corriente de bías puede reducirse a casi 0,7 A para cargas de 4 ohmios o más, aunque ya no sería necesario alimentarlo con casi 33 V, sino con no menos de 15 V (modificando un poco las polarizaciones). Con algunas modificaciones, se puede evitar el condensador de salida (aunque ya no se drene verdadera corriente constante de la fuente de alimentación).

Saludos

PD: si no calculé mal, pueden obtenerse hasta 17,4 W sobre 8 ohmios y 15,3 W sobre 4 ohmios. El soft start logrado simultáneamente en el multiplicador es una muy buena yapa. Un lindo candidato para la parte de señal sería el 2SK1058 (modificando un poquito la polarización), dando una pequeña ventaja en una mayor eficiencia de consumo, menor capacidad de entrada y mejor linealidad. Un agregado que personalmente le haría es una resistencia de alto valor (100 K a 1 M) en paralelo al conector de señal de entrada, para evitar el plop de conexión de la ficha RCA. Otra, sería agregarle un detector de envolvente de la señal sobre la carga para activar un modo de bajo consumo (cuando no hay señal aplicada): reemplazamos el switch que selecciona 1,5 ó 3 A por los contactos de un relé accionado por el detector de envolvente.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 5, 2018)

Buenos días ¿¿¿¿ Qué es esto ???
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2018)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Buenos días ¿¿¿¿ Qué es esto ???
> Gracias y un saludo.


Eso es un amplificador clase "*A*" listo para configurar en puente, faltaría la etapa inversora de fase.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 16, 2018)

Cuanto menos ingenioso clase A de 25W sobre 8 Ohmnios  Class-A power amplifier project | Current-Drive - The Natural Way of Loudspeaker Operation  a mi me ha costado bastante (aún no lo he conseguido) descifrar el circuito.
Un saludo.
P.D.: Recomiendo translator de Google.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2018)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Cuanto menos ingenioso clase A de 25W sobre 8 Ohmnios  Class-A power amplifier project | Current-Drive - The Natural Way of Loudspeaker Operation  a mi me ha costado bastante (aún no lo he conseguido) descifrar el circuito.
> Un saludo.
> P.D.: Recomiendo translator de Google.


Es simple de leer, pero los parlantes NO estan diseñados para operar con corriente sino con tension. La operacion con corriente equivale a poner una resistencia en serie con el parlante y eso produce un aumento del Qts que - mas o menos - ayuda a los parlantes full-range pero destruyen la respuesta de los otros.
Es otro de los bolazos audiofilos....


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 11, 2018)

El beneficio de operar un parlante con corriente en lugar de tensión se materializa mayoritariamente en los casos donde se den importantes amplitudes de desplazamiento de la membrana, donde el apartamiento o la desviación de la zona más lineal de los parámetros del parlante es más alta. Ésto es demostrable mayormente en woofers y en cajas cerradas, ya que en el resto de los transductores, por la naturaleza de la zona espectral de su funcionamiento y sus características constructivas, los desplazamientos son mucho más acotados y reducidos.


----------

